# Yamaha RX-V6A No Video Output



## Trevor Dennis (Nov 21, 2021)

I've been thinking that I have got something set wrong with my receiver, but after finding several posts on different forums with similar issues, I am now not so sure it is not a fault.

It's been working fine for three weeks, but as of two days ago I am getting no video output to the TV. To try and get things as simple as possible I disconnected all inputs to the receiver to see if I could at least view the setup menu on the TV, but nothing happening.

I have V6A eARC out from the receiver into eARC HDMI 2 on an LG C1
I have tried different HDMI leads, and tried a different TV
I have a thread with more information on Audioholics
(1) RX-V6A Lost Video Signal to TV (LG C1) | Audioholics Home Theater Forums 

I am going to try a reset tomorrow. I'd like to be sure it isn't something set wrong before taking it back to the store.


----------



## thescher (Feb 15, 2015)

I have the same unit & have had issues like yours asa well. It turned out that there is HDMI Video control settings. If you go Settings>HDMI>HDMI Video Format>HDMI Video Format again., you can & should set to "Mode 2" Remember at this point you can change the Video format for each input as Target source is the choice before HDMI Video Format. I didn't know this was changeable to each source & sent a perfectly good unit out for repair because of operator error. You want to make sure that the input that is giving you issues is set to "Mode 2". Now that being said HDMI is very finicky & I have had to occasionally reset the receiver with initialization function. Settings>Function>Initialization. Probably gets hosed after a firmware update. Sometimes I go to turn on this input (Set-top box) & I get no sound so I do an initialization reset. If it still is hosed turn everything off (set-top box, receiver) & back on again. So my settings are: make sure you have HDMI Control "On" - ARC "On". I have Standby Sync to Auto, 4K Upscaling to "On" & Standby Through to "On". Also in Sound> DTS Mode, make sure to have Mode 2 set. Hope this helps. I posted my issue on this forum but have not posted my resolution yet.


----------



## Trevor Dennis (Nov 21, 2021)

thescher said:


> I have the same unit & have had issues like yours asa well. It turned out that there is HDMI Video control settings. If you go Settings>HDMI>HDMI Video Format>HDMI Video Format again., you can & should set to "Mode 2" Remember at this point you can change the Video format for each input as Target source is the choice before HDMI Video Format. I didn't know this was changeable to each source & sent a perfectly good unit out for repair because of operator error. You want to make sure that the input that is giving you issues is set to "Mode 2". Now that being said HDMI is very finicky & I have had to occasionally reset the receiver with initialization function. Settings>Function>Initialization. Probably gets hosed after a firmware update. Sometimes I go to turn on this input (Set-top box) & I get no sound so I do an initialization reset. If it still is hosed turn everything off (set-top box, receiver) & back on again. So my settings are: make sure you have HDMI Control "On" - ARC "On". I have Standby Sync to Auto, 4K Upscaling to "On" & Standby Through to "On". Also in Sound> DTS Mode, make sure to have Mode 2 set. Hope this helps. I posted my issue on this forum but have not posted my resolution yet.


I'd already set the input the Sky box was connected to Mode 2 and 1.4 but my problem was that I could not even access the receiver setting because _nothing_ was displaying on the TV screen. I eventually fixed it using a suggestion from a poster on the Audioholics forum, and that was a simple soft reset i.e. power down the unit at the wall socket for half an hour. I did this and the receiver was 100% OK again. That same poster also had a more straight forward method to do a full reset that other people had suggested. He really seemed to know his stuff.

_Press the MENU/CONNECT button just below the select knob on the front panel. Then, turn the knob until you see Settings and press it. Turn the knob again until you see Initialization and press it. You will see All Initialization. Press the knob again and you will see Cancel. Turn the knob to Execute and then press it. You will see Reconfirmation and Cancel. Turn the knob to Execute and press it. The receiver will power off and turn back on in factory reset mode._


----------



## thescher (Feb 15, 2015)

Yes - I have used that reset as well. Glad you got it fixed. It will probably happen again & now you know what to do.


----------



## DukeSweden (3 mo ago)

This is old and I don't need a response but I just want to confirm a soft reboot will usually fix the problem. With me it was a Yamaha RX-A2A. None of the HDMI inputs worked suddenly. I unplugged it and re plugged it and it started working. Modern electronics, I'm telling you. I've had problems with the Yammy, Nvidia Shield, Klipsch sub-woofer...ridiculous!


----------

